# Interlocking kits



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Are these kits worth there money!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Are these kits worth there money!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Yes. Especially if the user already owns a smaller genset. What money? They are reletively cheap.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Yes. Especially if the user already owns a smaller genset. What money? They are reletively cheap.


I couldn't agree more but, "Interlock" brand kits are more expensive than you might think, it's normally cheaper to get a panel manufacturers product if possible.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Yes. Especially if the user already owns a smaller genset. What money? They are reletively cheap.


 
Many of these interlocks cost as much as the whole panel new


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

The use of a 3rd party interlock kit voids the UL listing and Warranty of many panels, just an FYI:

http://www.schneider-electric.us/support/index?page=content&country=US⟨=EN&id=FA121455


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

SquareD DTU224NRB $655

SquareD RCGK2 $165 :thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Are these kits worth there money!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Yes. No. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> The use of a 3rd party interlock kit voids the UL listing and Warranty of many panels, just an FYI:
> 
> http://www.schneider-electric.us/support/index?page=content&country=US⟨=EN&id=FA121455


Whoopdeedo. :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> The use of a 3rd party interlock kit voids the UL listing and Warranty of many panels, just an FYI:
> 
> http://www.schneider-electric.us/support/index?page=content&country=US⟨=EN&id=FA121455


That is 100% false and Square D should be ashamed for misleading the public like that.

That would be like Ford saying the use of an AC Delco oil filter stops the Warranty on your car.

As far as the listing, the third party internlock has been listed for use with the panels, it is a non-issue.


----------



## Auger01 (Mar 26, 2011)

The square D brand kit costs about 65 bucks. The "interlock" brand for the same panels costs 150. Why would you want to use the off brand??


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have used both the OEMs and the Interlock ones. The OEM ones fit better and are less expensive. That being said, the interlock kits do the job especially if thats your only option (older panel).


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

3xdad said:


> SquareD DTU224NRB $655
> 
> SquareD RCGK2 $165 :thumbup:


is this a meter socket also?


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Honestly said:


> is this a meter socket also?


Yes it is


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Whoopdeedo. :whistling2:


You are going straight to hell.


In all seriousness, I was just posting something I came across on the Square D site earlier this week, don't shoot the messenger. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> You are going straight to hell.



:laughing::laughing:


----------



## sority (Sep 6, 2011)

BBQ said:


> That is 100% false and Square D should be ashamed for misleading the public like that.
> 
> That would be like Ford saying the use of an AC Delco oil filter stops the Warranty on your car.


 They CAN say that as long as they can prove that the filter cause the issue at hand. Read up on the _Magnuson–Moss Warranty Act_.

A panel manufacturer can say that the holes drilled int he break front reduce the arc blast rating of the piece, can't they?

There is a lot more to it than simply throwing a yes or no answer out there.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a problem selling those... just seems like a rube goldberg setup..


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

They work well enough when you have a home owner who can manage the loads. I use them when there is a subpanel somewhere else in the house and you need to operate loads in that. I like the Pro tran transfer switches too, but the last one I used on a new home caused the arc faults to trip when switching from utility to gen. I put one of the panel mounted ones (siemens) on a small subpanel, problem solved.


----------



## sority (Sep 6, 2011)

B4T said:


> I have a problem selling those... just seems like a rube goldberg setup..


They sell very easy for me. People don't like being limited to 6 or 8 circuits, they could never get everything they want or need. 

These days with everyone using CFL lamps, there is no reason why you can't have most of the lighting in your house available. The lights in the bathrooms, bedrooms, hallways, closets, etc. Plus, you also have the ability to watch a TV or use a computer any where you want, etc.

Interlock Kits give you great flexibility for a very low price.


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a job I am about to install one. I plan on putting some colored labels by the breakers to make it very easy. I will probably mount a little sign with generator procedure and "Turn ON the colored breakers, turn OFF all other breakers". Should be fairly dummy proof.


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't plan on telling him that he can "manage" whatever loads he wants. Some customers, I would; others need strict instruction.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> I have a problem selling those... just seems like a rube goldberg setup..


There's a shocker!! :laughing:


I've installed dozens. I always try to use the one from the manufacturer but many panels are too old. It's probably 25/75 in favor of the aftermarket kits.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd buy that. Headed out to look at one in about half an hour, see what we find.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BTW, I have some kits for older Sq D panels that I haven't used should anyone be in the market for such an item :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> BTW, I have some kits for older Sq D panels that I haven't used should anyone be in the market for such an item :thumbsup:


I need one for a 20 space HOM panel, 100 amp.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got one coming up where I need to interlock a late 90's Siemens panel, 200 amp main breaker. I'm guessing I will have to go with the Interlock.com kit unless I can find the OEM Siemens one.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If its the main with the four breakers tied together you'll have to go to the Interlokkit.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> If its the main with the four breakers tied together you'll have to go to the Interlokkit.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure it is. It's definitely from the time when Siemens used that style of main breaker.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've got one coming up like that and have had to do one before. The Siemens one is for the single handle type.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sority said:


> They CAN say that as long as they can prove that the filter cause the issue at hand.


Exactly, they can deny a claim _if the part caused the problem. _ Commonsense tells us that much.

But they can't make a blanket statement that use of a part voids all warranty claims.





> Read up on the Magnuson–Moss Warranty Act.


I don't have to, I already know it. 



> There is a lot more to it than simply throwing a yes or no answer out there.


I agree, that was why I had a problem with Square Ds oversimplified position. They either goofed up or are overstating things intentionally to increase sales.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Why bother it fits better and usually cheaper anyway?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I needed one for a 200A Homeline MB Panel, the Square D one was $46, the aftermarket one was $150.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> Why bother it fits better and usually cheaper anyway?


When you can no longer get an OEM one?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I needed one for a 200A Homeline MB Panel, the Square D one was $46, the aftermarket one was $150.


So which did you get? :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Why bother it fits better and usually cheaper anyway?



Why bother when you can use a double male cord? :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Why bother when you can use a double male cord? :no:


:laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

While I am concerned about the UL thing, these have been tested (Wyle Labs? I think?). Not so worried in this case.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

BBQ said:


> So which did you get? :laughing:


I found the aftermarket one first and thought.....$150 for that? I could probably have the machine shop around the corner make me one for less.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Honestly said:


> I have a job I am about to install one. I plan on putting some colored labels by the breakers to make it very easy. I will probably mount a little sign with generator procedure and "Turn ON the colored breakers, turn OFF all other breakers". Should be fairly dummy proof.


IMO the HO will have a useless generator in short order.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> IMO the HO will have a useless generator in short order.


Why?


----------



## sority (Sep 6, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> IMO the HO will have a useless generator in short order.


In what way?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd also like to add that out of the 3 calls I got for generator quotes after the storm 2 of them were the typical  within 5 minutes of our meeting.

"Ummm, no sir...you can not run your entire 2800 sq. ft. house and 2 zones of AC off a 6000 watt peak portable generator."


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been lucky, no really clueless folks lately. Tonights was well aware of the limitations. 8k GP8000, panel mounted transfer sw, small subpanel, easy money in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Honestly said:


> is this a meter socket also?





Fibes said:


> Yes it is


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I installed the interlock brand for a neighbor and then did a load test on all his circuits. He wrote down the totals and now he can decide what to run.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i'm still looking for an interlock for these SqD SC816D200's. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

sority said:


> In what way?


The unbearable load will burn out the generator.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I'd also like to add that out of the 3 calls I got for generator quotes after the storm 2 of them were the typical  within 5 minutes of our meeting.
> 
> "Ummm, no sir...you can not run your entire 2800 sq. ft. house and 2 zones of AC off a 6000 watt peak portable generator."


I have one joker that just informed me of a 2nd floor sub panel with the 2nd floor furnace load in that panel. WTH am I supposed to do with that/??


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> The unbearable load will burn out the generator.


Generators have OCPD. 



Magnettica said:


> I have one joker that just informed me of a 2nd floor sub panel with the 2nd floor furnace load in that panel. WTH am I supposed to do with that/??


Conduit on the outside of the building. :thumbsup: If they are really cheap you can install one of these and have them run a cord outside. 

http://www.reliancecontrols.com/ProductDetail.aspx?TF151W


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

3xdad said:


> i'm still looking for an interlock for these SqD SC816D200's. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


 

For that one , just ask for the butterfly that goes between two double poles. The thing is like $20


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

But you also need the breaker hold down too.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> But you also need the breaker hold down too.


Some of the aftermarket interlock kits come with about a 14" zip tie that you wrap around the breaker and the frame holding the buss to the can.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The ones I have used wrap around two opposing breakers with the little don't remove decal. With the single stack of breakers he has in that photo, short of some sort of specific SqD kit, I'm not sure what I'd use.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I see now what you're saying that buss has a stand off from the can.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

3xdad said:


> i'm still looking for an interlock for these SqD SC816D200's. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


I'd take a look at interlockkit.com. The K1315 might be the one. Call them on the phone and send them the picture you posted here. If they don't have it, they'll make it. Then you can have your customers burn out their generators. :laughing:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you think Crouse-Hinds would void their listing if I used the Interlock on my panel? :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was at the HD in southern CT (massive power outages everywhere) a few days ago and they had two pallets of generators that looked like they just came in. Yet they didn't have one single piece of electrical hardware left to connect them properly, save some regular extension cords. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I was at the HD in southern CT (massive power outages everywhere) a few days ago and they had two pallets of generators that looked like they just came in. Yet they didn't have one single piece of electrical hardware left to connect them properly, save some regular extension cords. :laughing:


I was in an HD the other day and they had a sign with generator sales. It said 100. that was crossed out and 75 was written. It went down to like "Only 35 left!!"

I'm putting my sign back out! :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I was in an HD the other day and they had a sign with generator sales. It said 100. that was crossed out and 75 was written. It went down to like "Only 35 left!!"
> 
> I'm putting my sign back out! :thumbup:


Nice, a number to prank call. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

tkb said:


> Do you think Crouse-Hinds would void their listing if I used the Interlock on my panel? :laughing:


Yeah, their legal department will hunt you down. :thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Nice, a number to prank call. :laughing:


Knock yourself out. After the phone call I got a few years ago from one of the old codgers that inhabit this very site, I'm unflappable. :laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I'd take a look at interlockkit.com. The K1315 might be the one. Call them on the phone and send them the picture you posted here. If they don't have it, they'll make it. Then you can have your customers burn out their generators. :laughing:


Actually, a very high percentage of my customers in this area are not nitwits.:thumbsup:


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay but one kit from interlock and one from siemens panel 
Siemens kit- 89.00
Interlock kit- 149.00

Manufactures interlock is completely attached to the main breaker and hidden then by the panel cover.
10 min install. 

Interlock took about an hr to install and looks like s. H. I. T. On the outside of panel cover. 
But was the only option.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Couldn't get the Siemens one, or did you have the older style panel? Try Lowe's, they sometimes carry both the 100amp and the 200a version. They might have it online too.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Okay but one kit from interlock and one from siemens panel
> Siemens kit- 89.00
> Interlock kit- 149.00
> 
> ...



First, who cares what it costs. It's not coming out of your pocket and markup on $149.00 is always more than markup on $89.00 :thumbup:

Second are you saying it took you an hour to install just the interlock on the panel cover? 

Third, who cares what it looks like. :no:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> I'd take a look at interlockkit.com. The K1315 might be the one. Call them on the phone and send them the picture you posted here. If they don't have it, they'll make it. Then you can have your customers burn out their generators. :laughing:


Scott, i just talked to Doug at IKit.com and he said exactly what you said. i'm sending him a pic now, but the K1315 might do the trick.:thumbsup: Thanks.:thumbup:

They are inundated with orders right now.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Today's install. In at 8:30 out at 10:30 with check for $750.00 Materials at my cost $247.50 Easy money.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

The sign in the yard works good huh?:thumbsup:

Did you use Chachi's camera to take those pics?:jester:

Nice job, lets see the inlet.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Scott, where do you buy your Square D stuff?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

3xdad said:


> The sign in the yard works good huh?:thumbsup:
> 
> Did you use Chachi's camera to take those pics?:jester:
> 
> Nice job, lets see the inlet.


Sign is fantastic!!

The phone is new and I forgot to take the plastic off the camera before the first pic. :laughing:

Not going back to take a picture of the PB30 inlet box. :no:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Scott, where do you buy your Square D stuff?


Granite City Electric and Home Depot.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Granite City Electric and Home Depot.


Yeah, same here. I was trying to use Graybar for Sq D. but I wouldn't go back there if they had a sidewalk sale and everything was 50% off. Granite City is an extreme ripoff, and HD is for hacks, though. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Sign is fantastic!!
> 
> The phone is new and I forgot to take the plastic off the camera before the first pic. :laughing:
> 
> Not going back to take a picture of the PB30 inlet box. :no:


Do you make up a generator cord as well?


----------



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

What do you guys use for a warning sign saying not to remove the grounded conductor?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, same here. I was trying to use Graybar for Sq D. but I wouldn't go back there if they had a sidewalk sale and everything was 50% off. Granite City is an extreme ripoff, and HD is for hacks, though. :laughing:


Are you on the square d rebate program?


----------

